# What weight anchor do you carry?



## Camper1

Hi all, recently got into this and having a ball with the physical side as well as i love my fishing. Im still learning about Yak's and fishing though so covet your thoughts

Yesterday a couple of mates and i hit westernport bay in Vic and found out very quickly that our anchors were insufficient. I had a 750gram reef anchor and he had a 1kg sand anchor.

We launched from Stony Point Jetty and headed straight out but with those winds and strong currents we ended up working hard to get back in. Long story short we ended up heading around the point and had the ladies pick us up from somewhere near balnarring.

Learnt heaps and had a ball, found some absolutely beautiful spots and got to swim with wild dolphins, the go pro hero 3 black edition got its first hard workout and it was a crackin day BUT...i still wanted to fish more so ive got to work this out.

My question is 'what size anchor do you carry' and what would you recommend for westernport bay, thanks


----------



## Squidley

I use one of those plastic Cooper anchors, think it weighs a kilo. There are things you can do besides increasing anchor weight to improve the hold
-having enough line, there's anchor line to depth charts around
-using chain at the anchor end to keep it digging downward
-wrapping the line on a float, then attaching the float to the kayak via shockcord
The last tip I got from Solatree. The shockcord stops the anchor line being jerked by wave action on the kayak, which can shake an anchor loose from the bottom. I'll post the link when I get around to finding it if someone else hasn't.


----------



## SnagFinder

I've been reading up on anchors too but haven't found much. I've been eyeing these off on eBay

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Galvanised-S ... 2fc&_uhb=1

How do they look to you guys?


----------



## Camper1

Squidley said:


> I use one of those plastic Cooper anchors, think it weighs a kilo. There are things you can do besides increasing anchor weight to improve the hold
> -having enough line, there's anchor line to depth charts around
> -using chain at the anchor end to keep it digging downward
> -wrapping the line on a float, then attaching the float to the kayak via shockcord
> The last tip I got from Solatree. The shockcord stops the anchor line being jerked by wave action on the kayak, which can shake an anchor loose from the bottom. I'll post the link when I get around to finding it if someone else hasn't.


good info mate cheers, id been reading about what youd suggested in other places as well, what style of anchor would you recommend, ive got the grapling hook fold away one but thinking of getting a 3.5kg sand anchor with 2mtrs of 6mm chain, a bungy for the waves and rigging a float for quick detach when i hook up, what ya reckon?


----------



## Camper1

mingle said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a folding galvanised anchor, attached to about 25m of 7mm rope. I went
> for a 3.5kg model, as I fish areas that can have pretty strong tidal currents.
> 
> Although, having said that, I probably could get away with a 2.5kg version.
> 
> I've never found the need for chain.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mike.


thanks Mike


----------



## Guest

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=58991&p=616215#p616215

Cheaterparts fishes WPB too. He's another man to talk to regarding anchoring in the tidal flows down there. His ideas are in the link above. Perhaps shoot him a pm.


----------



## Camper1

nezevic said:


> http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=58991&p=616215#p616215
> 
> Cheaterparts fishes WPB too. He's another man to talk to regarding anchoring in the tidal flows down there. His ideas are in the link above. Perhaps shoot him a pm.


much appreciated Jon


----------



## kayakone

Squidley said:


> I use one of those plastic Cooper anchors, think it weighs a kilo. There are things you can do besides increasing anchor weight to improve the hold
> -having enough line, there's anchor line to depth charts around
> -using chain at the anchor end to keep it digging downward
> -wrapping the line on a float, then attaching the float to the kayak via shockcord
> The last tip I got from Solatree. The shockcord stops the anchor line being jerked by wave action on the kayak, which can shake an anchor loose from the bottom. I'll post the link when I get around to finding it if someone else hasn't.


Cooper.

trev


----------



## solatree

1.5kg folding


----------



## garyp

She won't tell me but I'm guessing 95 pounds :lol: :lol:

(jeez I hope my wife never visits this site)


----------



## kayakone

garyp said:


> She won't tell me but I'm guessing 95 pounds :lol: :lol:
> 
> (jeez I hope my wife never visits this site)


Skite! :twisted:

trev


----------



## spork

Another vote for the Cooper anchor, with 3m of chain, and some shockcord on the anchor trolley. Overkill? - perhaps, but sooner too much than too little.


----------



## kayakone

spork said:


> Another vote for the Cooper anchor, with 3m of chain, and some shockcord on the anchor trolley. Overkill? - perhaps, but sooner too much than too little.


Bombproof IMO. But I've never even needed the chain. The bungy in the system reduces shock loadings markedly, and consequently the risk of moving the anchor. (similarly for drogue deployment)

trev


----------



## cheaterparts

Camper1 said:


> Yesterday a couple of mates and i hit westernport bay in Vic and found out very quickly that our anchors were insufficient. I had a 750gram reef anchor and he had a 1kg sand anchor.
> 
> We launched from Stony Point Jetty and headed straight out but with those winds and strong currents we ended up working hard to get back in. Long story short we ended up heading around the point and had the ladies pick us up from somewhere near balnarring.
> 
> My question is 'what size anchor do you carry' and what would you recommend for westernport bay, thanks


the tide can zipp right along in some spots around WP or so you have found

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=58991&p=616215#p616215



















this is my light anchor a 1.5 kg folding with chain along the rope above the anchor aslo note its tied off at the bottom and a electic tie to hold the top if you get reefed the cable tie can be broken and the anchor comes out back ward

I have the same set up with a 2.5 kg anchor with heavier chain and it has held in places like the eastern channel 
the flow there is easy as hard as around stony

if Im fishing coronet bay area I carry the small anchor if I'm heading for more heavy duty tide flow areas the big gun comes along

hope that helps


----------



## Camper1

awesome stuff people thanks again, the pics and ideas are extremely helpful..working on owning WP bay in the Yak for sure


----------



## cheaterparts

Camper1 said:


> working on owning WP bay in the Yak for sure


I'm sure we will run into each other at some time I fish WP almost every W/E and all seasons - I also see you are also from Cranbourne it makes traveling down ether side of the port pretty close


----------



## Guest

Comment removed


----------



## Camper1

cheaterparts said:


> Camper1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> working on owning WP bay in the Yak for sure
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure we will run into each other at some time I fish WP almost every W/E and all seasons - I also see you are also from Cranbourne it makes traveling down ether side of the port pretty close
Click to expand...

we might too mate, ill keep an eye out for ya, yes cranbourne is close, thinking of playing the tide and launching out at warneet to see how that goes, just waiting on all my gear to turn up to put an anchor system together that isnt going to move.

Im going to do the 3.5kg sand anchor with (to start) 2 mtrs of 6mm gal chain, followed by 4mm 7 strand paracord with a bungy system at the Yak end and a 100mm styro float with some sort of quick release mech...overkill? maybe, but like i said im gunna own it. I like Kayaking but i really like fishing and after last time im not missing out again.


----------



## cheaterparts

Camper1 said:


> we might too mate, ill keep an eye out for ya, yes cranbourne is close, thinking of playing the tide and launching out at warneet to see how that goes, just waiting on all my gear to turn up to put an anchor system together that isnt going to move.


Warnett is a good all tide launch for yaks just near the boat ramps and an easy paddle out into the bay about 2.5 km 
once out the enterance there is some very good fishing all quite close - I fish there a bit last season after work heading out to Quail bank for squid 
Blind Bight is also good but you need the water to be up enough


----------



## simonsrat

There is a new cooper anchor that weighs 230g.

I got to trial one for Blade and was pretty damn impressed .... so much so I went and bought my own so I could give the sample to a mate.

did a little review thing on youtube .....






For use with no chain you need 10:1 adding long chain changes it to 4:1 scope.










flogged from the cooper website - http://cooperanchors.com.au/

Will definitely give the bungie strap a go. slopping around is what caused my 1kg anchor to pull the only time it has.

For those that care ... yes it was a free sample from a magazine. I have then gone and bought my own. I have no other involvement with cooper anchors.

it is a good product that is Australian made.

cheers,

S


----------



## Squidley

Oh awesome, I heard a rumour there was a mini-cooper in the works!

By the way be careful with even tiny cable ties, I nearly capsized in strong current trying to break one. Now use 30lb mono, Olddood uses 20 lb. I hear people cut a little notch in ties to weaken them though. Whatever you do, give it a test.


----------



## Squidley

Hey, nice footage of it burying Simon


----------



## spork

If I didn't already have the 1kg version I'd grab one of those little ones in an instant!
Really tempted to get one anyway and if it's adequate for my needs flog the "big" one on ebay.


----------



## cheaterparts

Squidley said:


> By the way be careful with even tiny cable ties, I nearly capsized in strong current trying to break one.


something worth a try for you in strong currents with a reefed anchor to break the cable tie

let out some more rope and tie it off to a strong point on your yak then paddle straight over the top of your anchor a fast as you can 
the angle of the rope is oppisite the anchor and the tie will snap quite easy by the movement of the yak

every thing stays in balance no trying to get pulled into the water by the current

like I said its worth a try I've broken the tie on my anchor many time doing this so I know it works

hope its some help


----------



## kayakone

cheaterparts said:


> Squidley said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way be careful with even tiny cable ties, I nearly capsized in strong current trying to break one.
> 
> 
> 
> something worth a try for you in strong currents with a reefed anchor to break the cable tie
> 
> let out some more rope and tie it off to a strong point on your yak then paddle straight over the top of your anchor a fast as you can
> the angle of the rope is oppisite the anchor and the tie will snap quite easy by the movement of the yak
> 
> every thing stays in balance no trying to get pulled into the water by the current
> 
> like I said its worth a try I've broken the tie on my anchor many time doing this so I know it works
> 
> hope its some help
Click to expand...

The voice of experience. well worth listening to (I'd never have thought of that).

trev


----------



## smithcorp

After watching some youtube videos with a sweary Englishman, I'm keen on the idea of using a dive reel (like in SteveR's post) for my anchor line, as it looks like a compact and efficient method. I like the idea you can anchor up and throw the whole thing lot overboard with a float attached and then wind in the anchor line after retrieving the anchor.

The only thing I'm confused about is how to get a quick release to work with this sort of setup. My anchor trolley will have a carabiner attachment, but with the anchor trolley carabiner moved to the bow or stern, what are the options for quickly releasing without having to pull the connector back into reach?

I had thought of attaching a quick release snap shackle (see photo) to the carabiner and running the anchor line through that, with a lighter line attached to the QR split ring, and then cleating off this lighter release line close to hand. Only concerns are the action of the boat riding on the swell tripping the QR mechanism while anchored, particularly if a bungy is tied into the anchor trolley; and managing yet another line (potential for tangles, getting caught up etc).

Any thoughts on this approach, or folk with experience in using a dive reel as part of the anchor setup?

cheers

smith


----------



## Guest

Comment removed


----------



## smithcorp

Thanks Steve. I found one in Australia (Qld - Adreno Suba - http://www.scubadiving.com.au/problue-150ft-reel) - bit more expensive though. Thanks for the slip knot suggestion - makes sense.


----------



## Guest

Comment removed


----------

